# Download manager problem



## hayabusa_ryu (Oct 9, 2008)

hi 


       I cannot download with download manager xcept IDM. The errors I get r : 
with ORBIT : connection failed socket error 11004. It's keep connecting n disconnecting but never download.

with DOWNLOAD ACCELERATOR  Connection failed.


ANY SUGGESTION n HELP.

THANK U


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

Are downloads working widout any accelerator BTW?


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for showing ur interest in my question. The answer to ur question is yes. I can download with opera, mozilla n internet xplorer. The only download manager working is INTERNET DOWNLOAD MANAGER.   
                           I have tried everything from download accelerator to free download manager but nothing worked. I googled for my problem and did according to suggestions but nothing happened. Reinstalled Download Manager several times to avoid firewall n antivirus, disabled firewall n antivirus, disabled deafult proxy too but in vain. I use Windows Live One Care as an Internet Security alongwith Kaspersky Antivirus(Always Disabled).


----------



## mahesh (Oct 10, 2008)

plz try flashget


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 10, 2008)

Hmm...I understand...hav u tried^^^??

Well..letz see.till I come to know anything else...try to download widout accelerators(hard for large files I agree)


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Oct 10, 2008)

I have tried flashget too but same problem, keeps connecting n disconnecting.....


----------



## mahesh (Oct 14, 2008)

hayabusa_ryu said:


> I have tried flashget too but same problem, keeps connecting n disconnecting.....



In flashget which port number u r using?
U just select the random port number and try it.


----------

